
Letter of Resignation from the Palo Alto Planning and Transportation Commission - bkohlmann
https://medium.com/@katevershovdowning/letter-of-resignation-from-the-palo-alto-planning-and-transportation-commission-f7b6facd94f5#.3d2hmimfq
======
SocksCanClose
Very, very interesting to see, especially for someone who lives in the Palo
Alto area. From friends in real estate, the conversation at many of the town
hall meetings break down to: existing property holders, and those who have
moved to the area for work. So depressing to see, as it has second- and third-
order effects in terms of who can come to SV to work. As the article points
out, certain types of folks (e.g. those with families, or other financial
obligations) are being priced out of the workforce. A total disaster.

~~~
bkohlmann
What's equally interesting is that right across the highway in East Palo Alto,
there appears to be significant opportunity with much lower housing prices.
Now, there are definitely reasons for this, but the economic variance seems to
be more than simple financial cost. One of the commenters in the original
article mentions this disparity, but it was given short shrift. EPA is not
PA...but i can't help but believe that in the next 10 years it will become far
more gentrified, simply due to growth pressures.

